# Married Ladies,ur first impression that made U date ur husband 1st time you



## Tourchwood (Feb 1, 2011)

Married Ladies,ur first impression that made U date ur husband 1st time you laid eye on each others or saw his face was ?

Only pick One, Only One.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Physically attracted first.

And second,

And third,

Hell - guess that's it! LOL


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

I SOOO wanted to write "grammar"! First time I laid eyes on him... his smile.


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

Alcohol.....but it's not on the list LOL

His eyes....


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Tourchwood said:


> Married Ladies,ur first impression that made U date ur husband 1st time you laid eye on each others or saw his face was ?


Your question was a little tricky, as you had "being best friends before falling in love" but then say the 1st time you laid eyes on each other. 

The list did not really have what I would have answered. I selected "body" but would have chosen - his smile, how sincere & good he was to me, also the best friends before falling in love was true for me also -even though we went together just a couple weeks after we originally met. He was just a thin guy, not into body building or anything, but I have a thing for THIN men, I dont even like them a little husky.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

I thought my husband was just the sexiest thing ever the first time I saw him. But in all honesty my first attraction to him was that he had this thing about him like an air about it..that just screamed "I'm good in bed"

And that sincerely was my first thought. "Man, I bet that guys a great lay" FORTUNATELY that was a year before we even started socializing with eachother, so he had to work for it, and date me like a real boy before getting any


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

He was/is very handsome. The chemistry was off the charts between us.

His humor, he is very funny.


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

CLucas976 said:


> I thought my husband was just the sexiest thing ever the first time I saw him. But in all honesty my first attraction to him was that he had this thing about him like an air about it..that just screamed "I'm good in bed"
> 
> And that sincerely was my first thought. "Man, I bet that guys a great lay" FORTUNATELY that was a year before we even started socializing with eachother, so he had to work for it, and date me like a real boy before getting any


My husband also had and still does have that air about him. Women gravitate towards him.

So was the I'm good in bed live up to its hype?


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Truth, it was the second or third try to set us up, (said no before because his divorce was not final and I was not really physically attracted to my SO then). Was also 6.5 years without a relationship (had a kid then had to figure a lot out) so on the last try, I started to say no, then figured WTH, why not... I was just thinking I had to get my toes back in the pond and he was just some fish swimming by LOL

After that night it was VERY different, but it started as a ZERO expectation set up (he had been the one pushing for the set up, I was not really interested at all)


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

4sure said:


> My husband also had and still does have that air about him. Women gravitate towards him.
> 
> So was the I'm good in bed live up to its hype?


Women gravitate towards my husband as well, it would be quite the ego boost that he was mine too if he didn't go along with it.

six years later, I still don't want to have to try anyone else out, there is one thing that man absolutely follows through on, and that's his sexual ego.


----------



## Tourchwood (Feb 1, 2011)

how do women gravitate toward your husbands? 
is it because of the look or the way that person talk or the building shape?


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

Tourchwood said:


> how do women gravitate toward your husbands?
> is it because of the look or the way that person talk or the building shape?


He is a very charismatic person in a social setting. He's a social butterfly and LOVES to be the center of attention and surrounded by praise. I think he's good looking and when he bothers to groom himself he still stands out in a crowd to me, at least.

Most of it is the charisma, the showmanship, and his ability to place the nicest sweetest guy on the face of the planet. When that isn't enough, he lets his ego out a little bit and will show off how much other people praise him to further improve his appearance to whom ever he's around. 

Other wise, hes massive, hairy and over weight  so really its the air he puts out and the show he puts on. Him around others and him at home are different.


----------

